# Kayaking guide books



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Colorado Rivers and Creeks (Old Testament)

Whitewater of the Southern Rockies (New Testament)


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

And if you buy one, buy the new testament. Old testament can be helpful though, especially when it comes to shuttle maps.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

These 2 websites are like "online guidebooks":

EddyFlower

Home - River Brain

American Whitewater has good (but old) beta as well....

they aren't a substitute for WWSR, but personally I like to look at multiple sources of information when planning a new run.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

This book is top notch as well. CRC & WWSR are def. all inclusive for the region, River gypsies guide is all about the primo classics all over the country. Good throne reading....:mrgreen:
The River Gypsies Guide to North America on sale for only $19.95!


----------

